# whats your favourite looking piranha?



## EMJAY (Feb 27, 2003)

whats your favourite looking piranha? considering most are ugly, whats agressive and good looking?


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Actually I don't think any are ugly.









But I think pretty wise the Geryi, they can be shoaled and when they do its a site to watch, and plus they're very aggressive fish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

acidsurvivor said:


> Actually I don't think any are ugly.
> 
> 
> 
> ...










right on ..and there expensive as hell


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

I like the yellowbellied nattereri


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

Elongatus. the most cool evil looking piranha


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

piraya colour is everything 
dixon


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

I say piraya.
MAD


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Spilopleura CF















Elongatus


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

Piraya or a sweet looking Medenei, Geryi are sweet as well.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Spilos (Gold, Red CF formerly known as Medinai), Maculatus, Piraya all look awesome, but my favorite fish is Cariba


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Spilo CF


----------



## Bcollins111900 (Feb 3, 2003)

agh yes i will soon have the spilo CF of nate's, so sweet


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

knifeman piraya


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

A large Manuelli hands down.









Big rhoms are quite menacing looking also.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Bcollins111900 said:


> agh yes i will soon have the spilo CF of nate's, so sweet


 and I will soon have a Wimple, I wouldnt call wimple attractive, but I think they are very fastenating looking


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

gold spilos
maculatus
rhoms
piraya
ternezi

there are too many...i like them all


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Large Jet Black rhoms, Pirayas, Caribas!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

A Maculatus for its unique coloration and the fact that it looks much like a pygo yet isn't. My favorite though has to be my juvenile Serrasalmus Rhombeus who's 5" and named Mickey.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

Well piranhas dont get some of the crazy patterns and designs that cichlid species can develop, but this doen't make them ugly, judt different. But for looks I think they all have their own unique look. I am still debating on the best looking :biggrin:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

12 " black rhom with red eyes hands down














but ive never seen a geryi whats that anyone have pics of it i see alot of u thinks its sweet

110 gallon 2rbp 2", 1 rhom 1"
55 gallon 7" rhom


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> but ive never seen a geryi whats that anyone have pics of it i see alot of u thinks its sweet


 See here: Serrasalmus geryi factsheet


----------



## Young Gotti (Jan 29, 2003)

I think all P's are awesome looking but to me my fav's are Caribe and Terns.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

Believe me, once you see Piraya in person, it does make a big difference to see them in person, you will want one bad, thats what happened to me. They are the coolest looking fish I have ever seen.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> thoroughbred said:
> 
> 
> > but ive never seen a geryi whats that anyone have pics of it i see alot of u thinks its sweet
> ...


 thx jude that things is pretty sweet but rhoms are my babies lol


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

My favorite is a big diamond rhom. The look so cool. check out the one at sharkaquarium website. It could rape me and I wouldnt care!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

No question! Cariba is my all time favorite!
Massive, thick, red bellied and with the distinctive humeral black spot!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Cariba.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

my spilo CF was gorgeous and mean as hell, not very active though. kind of blobbed around most of the day.

Joe


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In general, I prefer pygo's over serra's, because of their looks. I don't really have a favorite: I have seen extremely beautiful and impressive specimen of all three species, so it's hard to make a choice. Each species has its own outstanding characteristics.....

For serra's, I'm not really sure. I like Spilo's due to their often pygo-like appearance, I like Geryi because of its unique violet line, Elongatus because of its odd shape, large Rhoms because the simply look vicious, and Manueli's because of their sheer bulk (when adult)...
Let's call it a tie when it comes to serra's...


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I'm addicted to pirayas i have 2 and 2 more coming im looking to have a shoel of 8-10 as nate said once you see one thats it.
I like cariba's too but im impartial to piraya.


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

a school of spilos is the best looking.


----------



## KIKI (Mar 20, 2003)

large jet black Rhom


----------



## baby_dragon (Mar 12, 2003)

I like the gold piranha, spilos!!!


----------



## siclids (Mar 16, 2003)

Piraya are definately at the top of my list


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

This is a hard question to answer...

But if possible, Id get one with the colorness of a Piraya, bulldog face of a Natt, body of a Rhom, personality of a Cariba, that can shoal like RBs.

Other than that... *shruggz*


----------



## bigredjeep (Jul 12, 2007)

pirayas are the most awesome lookin piranhas for 2 reasons, their size and their color


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Hard to for me to say, I love them all for different reasons, but I would have to pick Piraya because of 
those beautiful flames..

R.T.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

I think my 5 Rbp's look awesome in the tank together. The red really works with the tank.


----------



## mike0404 (Apr 5, 2006)

i like my altuvie..

btw. anyone checked the date of this post????


----------



## RAZOR_TOOTH (Jun 22, 2006)

Man your right, this post is old as hell..LOL

R.T.


----------



## MIKE JONES (Dec 9, 2006)

irritan,blue rhomb,gold spilo/mac,fulll grown Ternetzi , and i dont think piranhas are ugly!!


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

a nice diamond rhom looks amazing, but i think that the best looking piranha is the manuelli. a nice specimen is simply amazing.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Extremely old topic!

_*Topic Closed*_


----------

